# Lens size comparison photo.



## Remi M. (Jul 29, 2007)

Before I bought my telephoto lens I was looking for something like this to show me how much of a "zoom" I really get in comparison to other sizes.  I couldn't find anything at the time.  So I decided to make this photo for easy reference.







It's my first time doing something like this, so excuse the errors please.  I will redo the image with a different location now that I know what ot watch out for.

For a larger version go to my flickr page below.


----------



## WDodd (Jul 29, 2007)

I saw something like this once. Only it was a flash applet or something and whenever you clicked a different size if acted like it was zooming in. Also, included the angle the lens would cover. I will see if I can dig it up.


----------



## astrostu (Jul 29, 2007)

It's a neat effect, but to be perfectly honest, I don't really see the usefulness of it.  Except, perhaps, as an educational tool to show how those extra few millimeters at the low end make a huge difference as opposed to doubling it at the high end?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it's quite useful for people new to photography, thanks for sharing. 

Harder (and more useful for some) might be another table like this but varying between a full-size sensor, and a cropped one.


----------



## dangergoinoff (Aug 17, 2007)

astrostu said:


> It's a neat effect, but to be perfectly honest, I don't really see the usefulness of it. *Except, perhaps, as an educational tool to show how those extra few millimeters at the low end make a huge difference* as opposed to doubling it at the high end?


 

Isnt that reason enough?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 17, 2007)

astrostu said:


> Except, perhaps, as an educational tool to show how those extra few millimeters at the low end make a huge difference as opposed to doubling it at the high end?



exactly, it gives people a feeling what a certain focal length means compared to a focal length they maybe own. could help when deciding to buy a new lens.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it's a great idea.  

You might also think about comparing how the perspective changes with the focal length.  Kmattfish, did a series of shots to show that...a long while back.


----------



## Neuner (Aug 17, 2007)

I like it and think it's very beneficial, especially for beginners - which is what this section of the forum is for.  I'd like to see one more step wide and one more zoom, but that is a personal preference.  Great job!

I'm new to this forum, but I still see similar questions re-occurring.  I think it would be a great idea to have a FAQ/Definitions Sticky that had visuals like this to define & compare focal lengths, CA, Vignetting, Apertures etc, that beginners could reference.  I know a lot of books already define this info, but since this is where so many come for help, it could speed up the learning curve.  

Other websites of various topics that I belong to have completed these and they have been excellent resources.


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Add to that sticky Neuner is talking about the questions about which camera is best for buy (Canon Vs Nikon Vs Pentax etc.) and Raw Vs. Jpeg


----------



## chrisk121 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.usa.canon.com/app/html/EFLenses101/focal_length.html


----------



## astrostu (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay, I've been out-voted!  I think I posed that while feeling bitter, perhaps.  I think it's a great tool for educational purposes, and I like it better than the Canon link that was just posted by chrisk121 because you can see the pics on top of each other.  Perhaps I was just bitter because I hadn't done it first.


----------

